# Game Thread, Bulls at Wolves, Dec 26, 7 pm, CSN



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> The Bulls hope to make amends for what was arguably their most disappointing game of their last 15 tonight when they play the Minnesota Timberwolves in Minneapolis.
> Of course, the Bulls, now 16-11, have lost only twice in that span.
> 
> Still, they dropped the first meeting between the teams 91-81 on Dec. 9 at the United Center. The loss snapped a season-high seven-game winning streak for the Bulls, who trailed by as many as 21 points in that game. The Bulls' largest lead was one point.
> ...





> A win tonight would help improve a 4-9 road record, which is in stark contrast to the 12-2 mark the team has amassed at the UC.
> ''You have to take care of your home court,'' center Ben Wallace said. ''You can't let teams come in here and think they'll have an easy night. You have to put up your best fight at home, and we've been doing a good job of doing that. Now we just have to get a little more consistent on the road and find ways to get wins.''
> 
> A victory against the Timberwolves (11-13) also would better the Bulls' 3-7 record against Western Conference teams.
> ...


Bulls hoping to get it right on road


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width=274>STATS AT A GLANCE


</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE id=statsAtaGlance cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=262 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD width=121> </TD><TD width=66></TD><TD width=66></TD></TR><TR><TD>*Record:*</TD><TD align=middle>16 - 11 (.593)</TD><TD align=middle>11 - 13 (.458)</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Standings:*</TD><TD align=middle>Second, Central</TD><TD align=middle>Third, Northwest</TD></TR><TR><TD>*At Home:*</TD><TD align=middle>12 - 2</TD><TD align=middle>6 - 5</TD></TR><TR><TD>*On Road:*</TD><TD align=middle>4 - 9</TD><TD align=middle>5 - 8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=dashed>*Streak:*</TD><TD class=dashed align=middle>W 1</TD><TD class=dashed align=middle>W 1</TD></TR><TR><TD>*PPG:*</TD><TD align=middle>100.3</TD><TD align=middle>93.0</TD></TR><TR><TD>*OPP PPG:*</TD><TD align=middle>95.1</TD><TD align=middle>93.8</TD></TR><TR><TD>*FG%:*</TD><TD align=middle>.462</TD><TD align=middle>.468</TD></TR><TR><TD>*OPP FG%:*</TD><TD align=middle>.456</TD><TD align=middle>.445</TD></TR><TR><TD>*RPG:*</TD><TD align=middle>42.4</TD><TD align=middle>39.3</TD></TR><TR><TD>*OPP RPG:*</TD><TD align=middle>40.5</TD><TD align=middle>40.5</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Road game :sigh:

I'd like to think we're due to beat a fairly decent team on the road. But the T-Wolves are exactly the sort of team that gives the Bulls problems - long and athletic.

I just hope Skiles will be willing to play BG a lot of minutes if our offense is really struggling. And that's bound to happen given the T-Wolves are one of the best defensive teams in the league. They shut us down pretty well at the UC a few weeks ago.

T-Wolves 98
Bulls 90


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

SPMJ said:


> Road game :sigh:
> 
> I'd like to think we're due to beat a fairly decent team on the road. But the T-Wolves are exactly the sort of team that gives the Bulls problems - long and athletic.
> 
> ...


I think we'll win, but I'm being optimistic. With Miami in town tomorrow, even without O'Neal, I want a nice win tonight.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Interesting story on Randy Foye's heart:



> Randy Foye has been a professional athlete only six months. But he's already made history.
> The 23-year-old basketball player is almost certainly the first sports figure who can say his heart is truly in the wrong place.
> 
> Foye, a Minnesota Timberwolves rookie, was hoping nobody would notice. But he was born with a rare condition called "situs inversus" in which his heart and other internal organs are reversed -- a mirror image of the ordinary body.
> ...





> Situs inversus occurs in only about one of every 10,000 people, and is believed to be caused by a recessive gene. When the heart is on the flip side, it's known as dextrocardia. In this case, it's the heart and more: the liver, gallbladder, blood vessels and so on.
> 
> Typically, experts say, people with the condition live a normal life. But it can cause confusing symptoms, such as appendicitis pain on the lower left, not right, or heart attack pangs on the right, not the left.





> Foye and his agent hatched a plan: If any team raised a concern, "we were going to get the best cardiologist, like, in the world, to put out a statement ... to say I'm perfectly fine," said Foye. "I've played with this forever. Why is this going to stop me now?"
> 
> *In fact, it shouldn't be a reason to disqualify an athlete, said Dr. Barry Maron, a cardiologist at the Minneapolis Heart Institute who has advised professional teams on screening athletes for heart conditions. "Having your heart on the wrong side is itself not a problem," Maron said, as long as it's a healthy heart*.
> 
> As it turns out, Foye's worries were unfounded. "Not a single team called me to express concern," said Steve Heumann, his agent.


I wonder if he wears a medical bracelet to let medical stuaff know his organs are reversed.


His ticker's a tocker: It beats on the right, not left


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Yeah, I have to agree with SPMJ. The T-Wolves have the beloveds number. The Bull will be lucky to escape with a win -- especially with the travel after the holidays.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

they beat us twice in exhibition and once already in the season. We are due for a win.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

http://www.nbc5.com/nba093/10609890/detail.html

(Sports Network) - The Chicago Bulls are on a roll and will visit the Minnesota Timberwolves this evening at the Target Center.

*Chicago is just two games behind Detroit for the lead in the Central Division and has won 13 of its last 15 games overall.* On Saturday the Bulls posted a 115-76 triumph over the Charlotte Bobcats at the United Center.

Ben Gordon poured in 23 points and Andres Nocioni had 19 points and 11 rebounds for the Bulls, who rebounded from a 103-92 loss to the New York Knicks on Friday. Thabo Sefolosha and Tyrus Thomas each scored 14 points, while Sefolosha grabbed nine rebounds for Chicago.

*The Bulls will try to improve on their 4-9 mark away from Chicago this season.

Meanwhile, Minnesota stopped a four-game losing streak by notching a 78-71 win over the Indiana Pacers on Saturday at Conseco Fieldhouse.*

Kevin Garnett scored 29 points and pulled down 19 rebounds to lead the Timberwolves. Randy Foye was the only other Timberwolves player to register double figures in any offensive category, finishing with 10 points and five rebounds.

Minnesota, which is 6-5 at home this season, is seven games off the lead in the Northwest Division. It is also 1-0 against Chicago this season after a 91-81 victory on December 9 at the United Center.

*The Timberwolves have won two of three, 12 of 15 and 13 of the last 17 matchups in the series.

Chicago has dropped seven of its last eight trips to Minnesota.*


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

http://www.basketballforum.com/showthread.php?p=4326815

Garnett, Timberwolves look build on success vs. Bulls 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chicago (16-11) at Minnesota (11-13) 8:00 pm EST

MINNEAPOLIS (Ticker) -- Kevin Garnett is glad to see the Chicago
Bulls come to town on Tuesday.

Garnett and the Minnesota Timberwolves welcome the Bulls, who
have won just once in their previous eight trips here.

Garnett had 29 points and 19 rebounds and rookie Randy Foye
added 10 points as the Timberwolves used a huge defensive
second-half effort, rallying for a 78-71 victory at Indiana on
Saturday.

The win snapped a four-game losing streak for the Timberwolves,
who held the Pacers to the third lowest second half - 21 points
- since the shot clock was introduced.

On Saturday, Ben Gordon scored 23 points and Andres Nocioni
added 21 and 11 rebounds as Chicago captured its 13th win in 15
games with a 115-76 victory over the Charlotte Bobcats.

The Bulls hope to improve on their lowly 3-7 showing against the
Western Conference this campaign.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Hopefully we see a bit of Tyrus guarding Garnett tonight...


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

The ROY said:


> Hopefully we see a bit of Tyrus guarding Garnett tonight...


Tried that last time. Hopefully it iwll be more sucessful this time. TT guards Odom well. Unfortunately we actually need him to guard some of the more athletic forwards of the league.

Gordon will have to score 30 for us to win tonight.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Yikes. I hate seeing Wallace miss a monster dunk.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We can't buy a basket. Duhon looks putrid, yet still no BG.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

I'm really getting tired of Skiles waiting too long to bring Ben Gordon in. THe Duhon-Hinrich Experiment doesn't work for long stretches, so I cannot understand the justification for going with it for such long stretches of time.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

And Skiles subs out the entire lineup. :thumbdown:


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

Duhon and Hinrich really bringing energy and getting the offense flowing tonight.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

The entire Timberwolves team has apparently morphed into Larry Bird.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

jbulls said:


> Duhon and Hinrich really bringing energy and getting the offense flowing tonight.


WOrld class defense being played too.:worthy:


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

The Krakken said:


> I'm really getting tired of Skiles waiting too long to bring Ben Gordon in. THe Duhon-Hinrich Experiment doesn't work for long stretches, so I cannot understand the justification for going with it for such long stretches of time.


Some people are just never happy. We're winning with a certain line up, and they still complain. We're losing in a game, so Skiles subs players in and out, because they are lacking energy they complain.

What do you want them to do?? His giving Sweets, Thabo an early chance. He sees that Hinrich is low in energy so he subbed him out relatively early. 

The whole team is playing like crap, INCLUDING GORDON.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

The Krakken said:


> And Skiles subs out the entire lineup. :thumbdown:


tell me you're joking


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Skiles doesn't sub, he sucks. Skiles subs, he sucks. Bulls are 2nd in the East amid a bad slump from its starting SG, he sucks. He sucks!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> Some people are just never happy. We're winning with a certain line up, and they still complain. We're losing in a game, so Skiles subs players in and out, because they are lacking energy they complain.
> 
> What do you want them to do?? His giving Sweets, Thabo an early chance. He sees that Hinrich is low in energy so he subbed him out relatively early.
> 
> The whole team is playing like crap, INCLUDING GORDON.


I like the way they set expectations for Hinrich low before the game. "Flu."


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> Some people are just never happy. We're winning with a certain line up, and they still complain. We're losing in a game, so Skiles subs players in and out, because they are lacking energy they complain.
> 
> What do you want them to do?? His giving Sweets, Thabo an early chance. He sees that Hinrich is low in energy so he subbed him out relatively early.
> 
> The whole team is playing like crap, INCLUDING GORDON.


In your attempt to make a point you missed mine. Maybe, just maybe, he should put his best players on the floor all at the same time.....

Maybe I was suggesting that GOrdon should play WITH hinrich or Duhon. Doesn't matter how they play as individuals, maybe it matters how they play together.

Just maybe......

After all, maybe that's what we preach around here. Team over individuals. Right. SO put the best team on the floor. That team includes GOrdon, either hinrich or Duhon, Deng, Nocioni and probably wallace.

None of those players have seen action together so far.

Try harder next time. Maybe what I'm suggesting won't fly right over your head, in your personal Gordon/Hinrich Crusade. Leave me out of that crap.:chill:


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Thabo forces Jaric into a bad turnover.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

darlets said:


> tell me you're joking


With the exception of Deng. No I am not joking.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> Skiles doesn't sub, he sucks. Skiles subs, he sucks. Bulls are 2nd in the East amid a bad slump from its starting SG, he sucks. He sucks!


They're kicking Minny's arse tonight, eh?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

That chick on the Chystler commercial has a nice set.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon's 1-4. he obviously doesn't have it tonight.

He's back to the bench.

The guy with the 5 game flu is back in.

EDIT: make that 13 game flu


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Gordon's 1-4. he obviously doesn't have it tonight.
> 
> He's back to the bench.
> 
> The guy with the 5 game flu is back in.


I agree. BUt I think you should play your best players together. Its as if people have bought into the idea that are players are allergic to more than 35 minutes per night.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> EDIT: make that 13 game flu


How many games did Gordon's flu last in November?


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

The Krakken said:


> In your attempt to make a point you missed mine. Maybe, just maybe, he should put his best players on the floor all at the same time.....
> 
> Maybe I was suggesting that GOrdon should play WITH hinrich or Duhon. Doesn't matter how they play as individuals, maybe it matters how they play together.
> 
> ...


So whats is the best team that we should put on the floor together? Isn't the best team to put on the floor the same team that has been winning games for us, meaning leaving Gordon to come off the bench??

I was talking about this individual game, where everyone is out of sync, and you can't fault Skiles, because his trying to find that right mix of guys to give our team some energy. 

My personal Gordon/Hinrich crusade that i havn't touched for days? Or are you talking about the same crusade where i say that we should keep both? When also did i try to involve you in this imaginary crusade your talking about? I don't remember involving you personally in it at all. So maybe you should try harder to avoid situations where you think you are asked to be involved.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The Krakken said:


> I agree. BUt I think you should play your best players together. Its as if people have bought into the idea that are players are allergic to more than 35 minutes per night.


I agree. Play the best 5 players you have as much as you can get them minutes.

In the mean time, Randy Foye is lighting us up. In fact, Minny's guards are 8-13.

And, with us down by 15+ points, it seems to me that now is the idea time to put in TT and let him play until he fouls out. -- Much better than Malik Allen. Yeesh


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

I'm stuck listening to the Wolves broadcast tonite and feeling happy I can't watch this trainwreck. Looking at the box score, it doesn't look like anyone is bringing their game. Blount is 7-7, now that's sad.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

VincentVega said:


> How many games did Gordon's flu last in November?


Gordon was just having a tough stretch, and was just having bad games just because he didn't feel it every night. Hinrich on the other hand is tired because he didn't condition himeself.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

L.O.B said:


> I'm stuck listening to the Wolves broadcast tonite and feeling happy I can't watch this trainwreck. Looking at the box score, it doesn't look like anyone is bringing their game. Blount is 7-7, now that's sad.


Ben Wallace is 0-2. He missed an uncontested dunk.

that's the basic story of our team tonight.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

C'mon guys, ****.

Kirk must not be a fan of the holidays. He starts playing like **** every December. He just passed up a wide open 3 to dribble in for an ill-adivsed and well-defended jumper.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Skiles is an ******* for benching Gordon. We can't buy a basket and he benches our best offensive player becaue he couldn't make every shot he took.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Mark Blount is 7/7 from the field, adding to Ben's reputation as DPOY.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Another huge thing is that Deng didn't bring it at all. We rely on him to bring us quick out of the gate. From there, Noc and Gordon usually follow his lead. Not tonight.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Mebarak said:


> Gordon was just having a tough stretch, and was just having bad games just because he didn't feel it every night. Hinrich on the other hand is tired because he didn't condition himeself.


You and your double standards with Hinrich and Gordon. They are both inconsistent, just as much as the other. 

Gordon had a tough stretch because he wasn't "feeling it" where as Hinrich had a tough stretch because he got "tired"? Nice arguement Sloth. 

So has any of the players been "jawing" at each other because you saw their jaws mouth at each other?


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Wow, We have a powerhouse shoing tonight.

great to see Craig Smith (wasn't he on my rec league team?) looking all-starish.


Talk about coming out flat.......This team tonight is roadkill.

Rest the guys for tomorrow night, play THabonation, TT, Khryapa and Sweetney


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Is Tyrus suited up? I would think with the team lacking any energy, he would be good option. Hell, with the Bulls down by 20 what would hurt putting Thomas on KG?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> How many games did Gordon's flu last in November?


How many minutes did he get in November?

How many games did hinrich's flu last in kindergarten?

I mean, you really have to dig up some past crap that's irrelevent.

The games are here and now. Who's playing the best now?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Hinrich draws a KG charge. His third foul.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

You can't say Hinrich didn't condiition himself when he was play interbnational ball much of the summer. YOu can say he's lost his legs and needs a long break. He's out of gas.

Bulls as a team need a psychiatrist to come in and convince them that playing on the road is not an automatic loss.

Bullies Psych themselves out on the road.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

kulaz3000 said:


> You and your double standards with Hinrich and Gordon. They are both inconsistent, just as much as the other.
> 
> Gordon had a tough stretch because he wasn't "feeling it" where as Hinrich had a tough stretch because he got "tired"? Nice arguement Sloth.
> 
> So has any of the players been "jawing" at each other because you saw their jaws mouth at each other?


Hinrich is exhausted from the World Championship, no? Thats what I've been being sold.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> How many minutes did he get in November?
> 
> How many games did hinrich's flu last in kindergarten?
> 
> ...


duck


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

A side note.

Skiles' record with the bulls is under .500 through 3+ seasons. You'd think with all the winning we've been doing for 2+ of them, he'd have a winning record.

Paxson's reord is even worse - by a 4-14 record.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

If this board turns into a Ben Gordon vs Kirk Hinrich ***** fest, I am freekin living. I had enough of the Jay Williams vs Jamal crap all those years ago.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

Mebarak said:


> Gordon was just having a tough stretch, and was just having bad games just because he didn't feel it every night. Hinrich on the other hand is tired because he didn't condition himeself.


Come on. I think Hinrich is playing terribly too, but you've got no evidence that it's due to sub-par conditioning. This kind of blind villification of players (see you re : Tyson Chandler the entire 04-05 season, you re : Tyrus Thomas the months leading up to the NBA draft) is beyond annoying. Knock it off.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

L.O.B said:


> Is Tyrus suited up? I would think with the team lacking any energy, he would be good option. Hell, with the Bulls down by 20 what would hurt putting Thomas on KG?


i'm wondering the same thing. but skiles likes to force mismatches in his favor. that's why he's gone big instead of fast. we've seen sweetney, allen, and pj brown in there, and they've all failed to keep up in either transition or in defensive rotations. minne is just too patient passing the ball around.

he does seem to have the warmups on.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

DaBullz said:


> How many minutes did he get in November?
> 
> How many games did hinrich's flu last in kindergarten?
> 
> ...


Noone is playing well, the whole team is out of sync. Only person who is still playing hard is Noc, the rest seem to be crusing along. For the last mintues of the quarter, Skiles should just insert TT, Thabo, Noc, Deng and Gordon.. bring some athletic energy to the team to end the half to gain some momentuem for the second half.

Now, that Red isn't well and not at the game, it just makes Kings nonsense more obvious.. Get well soon Red.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Presenting the coach of your chicago bulls:


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Looks like Wallace forgot to put his shoes on. One rebound and one assist? 

We may lose this game, but id like to atleast the team to make it a tight game or atleast try to make it close the second half or it will be very dissappointing. Our record against the western conference teams, regardless of their record is quite tragic.

We may be playing relatively well this year, but once we play better against the western conference teams, we'll never considered an elite team.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

The Bulls will never resort to much as long as Duhon continues to play the minutes he does.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

One of the most brilliant plays all season by Gordon right there.

With .1 on the game clock, he draws a 3pt shooting foul on a quality defender. he basically had no chance to even get off any kind of shot.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Atleast we're putting in a fight.

We'll make this game close, no blow outs!


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

Probably wouldn't make a difference either way, but it seems like you might want to have Tyrus Thomas in the game on a tip play w/ 0.1 left in the half. Oh well.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

DaBullz said:


> One of the most brilliant plays all season by Gordon right there.
> 
> With .1 on the game clock, he draws a 3pt shooting foul on a quality defender. he basically had no chance to even get off any kind of shot.


Im really glad that Gordon has picked up his free throwing shooting again this year. He was a 86% shooter in his rookie year, which was really impressive, then he dipped last year to a 78% free throw shooter. But his picked it up again this year at 87%, so its always nice to see Gordon get fouled, because you know his going to sink them.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Why don't we start up the half with

PG-Ben Gordon
SG-Thabo Sefolosha/Kirk Hinrich
SF-Andres Nocioni
PF-Luol Deng
C- Tyrus Thomas

And try to get something started?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Starting Gordon in the 2nd half is our only hope. But it will never happen


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Down 15 at the half. We can come back from this. I want to see some players attack the basket in the 2nd half. I want to see some plays go early to Luol, hopefully getting KG in foul trouble. I wouldn't even bother trying to feed the post. Have Wallace and PJ or Noc setting picks for Deng and Gordon and drive that ball down their throats.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> Starting Gordon in the 2nd half is our only hope. But it will never happen


Well that holiday in question where those things typically happen just passed yesterday.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> Im really glad that Gordon has picked up his free throwing shooting again this year. He was a 86% shooter in his rookie year, which was really impressive, then he dipped last year to a 78% free throw shooter. But his picked it up again this year at 87%, so its always nice to see Gordon get fouled, because you know his going to sink them.


Did you see the play? Drawing the foul was just brilliant.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Mebarak said:


> Why don't we start up the half with
> 
> PG-Ben Gordon
> SG-Thabo Sefolosha/Kirk Hinrich
> ...


That sounds familar. Good work Sloth..

The main problem is hustle tonight game, we're getting absolutely abused on the boards. The main cluprit for having a huge defecit on the boards is because of lack of energy. We don't seem to be rotating on the defensive end well, the offensive end seems to be slow. 

Expect a little less hair on Skiles head by second half, and for the bulls to wake up to make it close. The Wolves arn't going to keep shooting lights out in the second half, no chance. We just need to be more aggresive and start crashing the boards a little harder.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> That sounds familar. Good work Sloth..
> 
> The main problem is hustle tonight game, we're getting absolutely abused on the boards. The main cluprit for having a huge defecit on the boards is because of lack of energy. We don't seem to be rotating on the defensive end well, the offensive end seems to be slow.
> 
> Expect a little less hair on Skiles head by second half, and for the bulls to wake up to make it close. The Wolves arn't going to keep shooting lights out in the second half, no chance. We just need to be more aggresive and start crashing the boards a little harder.


How abt actually making some shots to cut into the deficit? We shot 35% in the 1st half. That more than anything is Y this is a 15 point game.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

DaBullz said:


> Did you see the play? Drawing the foul was just brilliant.


Yes, im watcing the game. His definitly picked up the art of drawing fouls in late shot clock situations this season and its obvious with him shooting close to 6 foul shots a game. 

But his done that quite well this year, drawing fouls when there is nothing left on the shot clock with the offense bogged down. But with every brilliant play, he also make a lazy pass or a ridiculous shot off the side of the backboard also. 

But i agree, he needs to be on the court more to generate some offense in the second half, and i think he will be. But this whole team has been quite dissapointing tonight, espically the lack of urgency. Im starting to miss the frantic paced, high fouling bulls of old tonight. I rather see the extra hustle, and a tonne of fouls, then this slow, lack of energy team we're seeing.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Hopefully Kirk picks up 2-3 quick fouls so Gordon gets in for extended time in the 2nd half.

(Isn't it sad that you have to hope a player gets in extreme foul trouble just so the best player on the team can get his due minutes).


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Mebarak said:


> Hopefully Kirk picks up 2-3 quick fouls so Gordon gets in for extended time in the 2nd half.
> 
> (Isn't it sad that you have to hope a player gets in extreme foul trouble just so the best player on the team can get his due minutes).


Thats the spirit!!!

Merry Belated Christmas Sloth, you are truly one of a kind. God bless..

(Yes, its very sad, you are correct)


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> Yes, im watcing the game. His definitly picked up the art of drawing fouls in late shot clock situations this season and its obvious with him shooting close to 6 foul shots a game.
> 
> But his done that quite well this year, drawing fouls when there is nothing left on the shot clock with the offense bogged down. But with every brilliant play, he also make a lazy pass or a ridiculous shot off the side of the backboard also.
> 
> But i agree, he needs to be on the court more to generate some offense in the second half, and i think he will be. But this whole team has been quite dissapointing tonight, espically the lack of urgency. Im starting to miss the frantic paced, high fouling bulls of old tonight. I rather see the extra hustle, and a tonne of fouls, then this slow, lack of energy team we're seeing.


To be fair, Minny is our worst possible matchup. They play defense. They have a 1st team all-nba defender guarding Deng - so Deng didn't have a good start. They have Hassell guarding Nocioni, and Noc has had a hand in his face every shot.

When you have to rely on Wallace, Duhon, and Hinrich to generate some offense to get the team rolling, it's an uphill "roll."


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

SPMJ said:


> How abt actually making some shots to cut into the deficit? We shot 35% in the 1st half. That more than anything is Y this is a 15 point game.


You've got to expect the Wolves to dipp from their 60% shooting in the first half. You also expect the bulls to atleast end the game shooting around 45%. So that will result in a closer game..

We just need some easy baskets from turnovers to generate some energy. But we're not going to get those, if we play lack-luster defense. 

Who would have thought that Wallace missing the dunk would have made him not want to show up for the rest of the game? Talk about having strong mental will...


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Who elses heart is aching at seeing someone like Blount killing us in the middle??

Nights like this, i really miss Chandler and Curry.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

I will try :

NOCIONI	
ALLEN	
WALLACE
GORDON
SEFOLOSHA


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Just watching this game, I get the sense that Minny is just toying with us, like a cat who's caught a mouse.

We're just not in the same league as these guys, it seems.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

I still don't think the game is over -- for as bad as the Bulls have played. KG has three fouls. If Gordon gets hot this could still be a game.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> Who elses heart is aching at seeing someone like Blount killing us in the middle??
> 
> Nights like this, i really miss Chandler and Curry.


It ain't a lot of fun. Big Ben really is the anti-Curry. Curry usually came out of the gates hot. Ben's opponents usually come out of the gate hot.

Curry fouled too much, but at least he'd try to keep his guy out of the post.

Ben's doesn't foul enough. He keeps himself in the game by letting anyone and everyone advance to go and collect their $200.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Mebarak said:



> Hopefully Kirk picks up 2-3 quick fouls so Gordon gets in for extended time in the 2nd half.
> 
> (Isn't it sad that you have to hope a player gets in extreme foul trouble just so the best player on the team can get his due minutes).


LOL, I often wish that too. 

Why do we put this combo of Duhon and Hinrich in ? It's pretty much a law of physics that it's not going to get anything done, much less cut into a 15-point lead. It's getting up there with such ideas as gravity, thermodynamics, entropy. 

22-point lead for Minny in progress.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Our 15 point deficit is now 24 point deficit.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Please ignore my last post.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The 6ft Hurdle said:


> LOL, I often wish that too.
> 
> Why do we put this combo of Duhon and Hinrich in ? It's pretty much a law of physics that it's not going to get anything done, much less cut into a 15-point lead. It's getting up there with such ideas as gravity, thermodynamics, entropy.
> 
> 22-point lead for Minny in progress.


The duhon/hinrich combo is 2-5/3-11=5-16 FG


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

somethin tells me that this game is done. They just don't have it. Big and lil ben need to start heatin up


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

6:52 CHI - B. Gordon made a 16-foot jumper along the right baseline. Assist: K. Hinrich
7:05 CHI - B. Gordon enters game for C. Duhon

Funny how fast that works.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Games like this really make our decent record seem meaningless, at how weak we are against western conference teams. As i said earlier, unless we start beating western conference teams more consitently, we won't be considered an elite team.

We really need Gordon to have one of his fourth quarter tonight. The Mr fourth quarter we havnt' seen since his rookie season, his due tonight!!

Make it a damn game Bulls!


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Just watching this game, I get the sense that Minny is just toying with us, like a cat who's caught a mouse.
> 
> We're just not in the same league as these guys, it seems.


Who told you that we are in the same league ?

1. Bulls is the JR’s Basketball Academy 
or
2. Players are "smelling" that someone is on the trading block.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="ysprow1"><td align="right" valign="top">5:54</td><td> MIN - R. Davis steals the ball from B. Gordon</td></tr> <tr class="ysprow2"><td align="right" valign="top">
</td></tr></tbody></table>I think they got it wrong. It was Ben Wallace passing to Hinrich in the backcourt - the pass was intercepted.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

DaBullz, bad passes and steals get misappropriated all the time.

Ben's heating up. I'm glad someone brought it tonight. Thabo in for Kirk -- good move.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Gordon may be useless passing the ball in this game, but he should keep on shooting. He's the only player who's bringing it on offense.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Think we could've made this a game had Gordon started the half?

SKILES = MORON


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls have 12 points in the Q, Gordon has 9 of 'em


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Mebarak said:


> 6:52 CHI - B. Gordon made a 16-foot jumper along the right baseline. Assist: K. Hinrich
> 7:05 CHI - B. Gordon enters game for C. Duhon
> 
> Funny how fast that works.


5:50 MIN - R. Davis dunks the ball 
5:54 MIN - R. Davis steals the ball from B. Gordon 

Funny how thats no suprising either.

Look, just admitt, Gordon is just as inconsitent as Hinrich. 

Only disadvantge with Hinirch is that Gordon has the advantage as a scorer, so when he plays well(when he scores), its more obvious that his playing well. Where as when Hinrich plays well its not as obvious, because it could be with his defense, hustle, passing or marshalling his team. 

But regardless, Hinrich is playing very poorly, im not blind. But Gordon is not close to being a consitent player either..


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Bulls go on a nice run... still down by 18? Would somebody mind doing a play by play?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

20-point margin. We have an oooooooouuuuuuuuutside shot at keeping this game competitive if Ben gets his outside (and inside) shots. Just don't let him play point.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Please ignore my last post about my last post.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

Why is Ben Gordon so important to the Bulls? He is the only player who can put the team on his back and pull them back into a game that would typically be lost. Is he always successful? No, but no one else on the team has that quality.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

rwj333 said:


> Bulls go on a nice run... still down by 18? Would somebody mind doing a play by play?


OK, you got it


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> DaBullz, bad passes and steals get misappropriated all the time.
> 
> Ben's heating up. I'm glad someone brought it tonight. Thabo in for Kirk -- good move.


Kirk definitely does not have "it" tonight. Then again, neither does Deng or Big Ben or Du.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

rwj333 said:


> Bulls go on a nice run... still down by 18? Would somebody mind doing a play by play?


Yahoo Sports doesn't mind.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Gordon may be useless passing the ball in this game, but he should keep on shooting. He's the only player who's bringing it on offense.


Why do you say that? Gordon has made 1 bad pass in this game that resulted in a turnover. The 2nd turnover shouldn't have been counted as his. Wallace was clearly at fault.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

We're making a little run here. It we can somehow cut it to about 10 at the end of the quarter...


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Thanks DaBullz!

(Obviously, if the game becomes unsalvageable, you don't have to.)


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Garnett with a turnaround jumper, misses.

Nocioni runs over Blount, but foul called on Blount.

Noc to the FT line. Hits the first. Makes the 2nd.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

sov82 said:


> Why is Ben Gordon so important to the Bulls? He is the only player who can put the team on his back and pull them back into a game that would typically be lost. Is he always successful? No, but no one else on the team has that quality.


Funny thing, how Kirk Hinrich got the credit for putting the Bulls on his back and bullying them into the playoffs the past 2 years.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Gordon may be useless passing the ball in this game, but he should keep on shooting. He's the only player who's bringing it on offense.


Agreed. Skiles should tell Gordon, to not even dribble, or to even think about passing. If he gets the ball just shoot it!!!

Though at the same time, i don't like it when he over dribbles and he loses control over the ball resulting in fast break. But we have nothing to lose tonight, we need him to fire up, so we might as well force feed him the ball and light him blaze it up..


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Anyone smell a momentuem swing?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Foye nails a three from outside, after the Wolves pass it around the 3pt line. Someone needs to stick to this guy!

Gordon at PG, drives to the hoop, makes the bucket, draws the foul.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Mebarak said:


> Funny thing, how Kirk Hinrich got the credit for putting the Bulls on his back and bullying them into the playoffs the past 2 years.


You are practically trolling.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

If BG continues to get treated like this I hope he gets traded.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Why do you say that? Gordon has made 1 bad pass in this game that resulted in a turnover. The 2nd turnover shouldn't have been counted as his. Wallace was clearly at fault.


He's made a couple of good passes since I said that. I just have such low tolerance for Gordon and his turnovers. I see one horrible play and I feel instinctively like he's been doing it all night.

On the other hand, he is the reason we're coming back a bit this quarter. Scott better leave him in for the rest of the game or at least give him no more than a couple minutes rest at the beginning of the 4th quarter.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon makes the FT.

Garnett gets it in the block on the left side. He fakes left/right, and then misses the bank shot, but is fouled. To the line.

Makes the 1st
missed the 2nd

76-59 Minny


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Ben Gordon gets put in a small iron cage after every game. He gets bread and water every other day, and he's routinely subjected to electric shock treatments.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

We get the margin down to 10 points, we have a chance to steal it...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon at PG again. He gets off a shot from the left side of the FT line, misses, Noc with the easy putback.

(Sorry, minny missed a shot, didn't get it)

Gordon at PG again, ball passed around the outside, Noc misses a 3. Wallace boards, Noc cuts, misses the layup but gets fouled.

Makes the 1st

Makes the 2nd

13 point lead, folks


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Ben Gordon needs to run the point ALOT more than he does. The offense runs very smooth with him making the decisions.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> He's made a couple of good passes since I said that. I just have such low tolerance for Gordon and his turnovers. I see one horrible play and I feel instinctively like he's been doing it all night.
> 
> On the other hand, he is the reason we're coming back a bit this quarter. Scott better leave him in for the rest of the game or at least give him no more than a couple minutes rest at the beginning of the 4th quarter.


Gordon doesn't need a rest at the start of the 4th, he's well conditioned.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

I'm not watching the game so I could be wrong, but I think it's interesting how, after Gordon started scoring, suddenly Nocioni is getting tip-ins, and Wallace is getting rebounds.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> Anyone smell a momentuem swing?


Y do you think that happened?


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Maybes Skiles gets extra incentives in his contract for putting on one of these Ben Gordon comeback shows.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

VincentVega said:


> Ben Gordon gets put in a small iron cage after every game. He gets bread and water every other day, and he's routinely subjected to electric shock treatments.


That should be how they treat Sweets..

Add in a little running mill also.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

hassell gets the ball 2ft from the basket. He fakes so many times, they call him for 3 seconds.

Gordon cross court to sefalosha, for a short jumper in the lane.

It's 11 points.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

rwj333 said:


> I'm not watching the game so I could be wrong, but I think it's interesting how, after Gordon started scoring, suddenly Nocioni is getting tip-ins, and Wallace is getting rebounds.


Roy's solution :

Start B.G. at the point


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Kevin Garnett is good at basketball.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Sopcast is back up, guys. Gordon works miracles on the internet, even!


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

We get their lead by less than 10 points id be really happy. 

(Offensive foul by Gordon)

With Gordon, you have to expect the bad with the good. Regardless, keep trimming down the lead. We need it at about 10 points..


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> That should be how they treat Sweets..
> 
> Add in a little running mill also.


Unless it's a big running mill he'll never fit.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Garnett schools Wallace.

Gordon at PG again, agressive drive. He's called for the charging foul.


Garnett again with the big bucket.

The monmentup seems to be stopping.

80-65

Foye gets fouled by gordon on the back door cut.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

rwj333 said:


> Sopcast is back up, guys. Gordon works miracles on the internet, even!


I can stop the PBP?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Ben!!!


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

VincentVega said:


> Ben Gordon gets put in a small iron cage after every game. He gets bread and water every other day, and he's routinely subjected to electric shock treatments.


…by Skiles and Kirk ?


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Skiles needs to get another foul on Garnett; he's playing too aggressive. Maybe bring Thomas off the bench to take a couple runs at him.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

"Ben Gordon has been simply senational here in the 3rd quarter" -- minny announcer

He just made a two (foot on the 3pt line) to end the q.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> I can stop the PBP?


I'm still having trouble connecting. If you don't want to, it's fine, though. 15 points is a really large lead going into the 4th.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon went 5-6, 3-3 FT, 1-1 3pt, 14 of the bulls 27 points in Q3.

Nocioni 1-5, 4-4 FT 6 points.
Deng, Duhon, Sefalosha 2 points
Wallace 1
Hinirhc 0


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

rwj333 said:


> I'm still having trouble connecting. If you don't want to, it's fine, though. 15 points is a really large lead going into the 4th.


OK, I'll keep going. i really don't mind it.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

You know BG wouldn't have had to gone through all that trouble of bringing the game back to 15 if Skiles would have him from the beginning of the 3rd. Hell the 2nd quarter. These heroics could've gone to actually taking the lead.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich drives and misses a reverse layup but is fouled. It looked like he slapped a bald guy on the head on the sidelines after the play 

Makes the 1st, makes the 2nd.

82-68
.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon is doing a decent job on Foye.

Justin Reed commits and offensive foul.

Gordon at the point, drives right, takes an uncontested jumper and misses. Minny boards


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

The 6ft Hurdle said:


> You know BG wouldn't have had to gone through all that trouble of bringing the game back to 15 if Skiles would have him. These heroics wouldn't have been necessary.


Thats an unfair statement. Skiles brough him in relatively early, and gave him every opportunity to shoot, but he wasn't as nearly as aggresive as he was in the first half as he is in the second half.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Minny passes it inside and there's about 10 bulls hands there and just 2 minny hands. Ball out of bounds to the bulls 

Deng misses an open jumper from the right baseline, minny boards


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Jaric long shot in and out, bulls rebound. Jaric steals, Ricky Davis back in the game hits.

Bulls time out.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

I guess I was just predicting that bad pass by Gordon. Jeez, what a momentum killer.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

kulaz3000 said:


> Thats an unfair statement. Skiles brough him in relatively early, and gave him every opportunity to shoot, but he wasn't as nearly as aggresive as he was in the first half as he is in the second half.


Still was our leading scorer at the half.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> Thats an unfair statement. Skiles brough him in relatively early, and gave him every opportunity to shoot, but he wasn't as nearly as aggresive as he was in the first half as he is in the second half.


That's not right.

Skiles brought him in with a 15 point deficit (about) and took him out after 4 shots and about 3 minutes.

Since then, Gordon is 6-8 shooting.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

The 6ft Hurdle said:


> Still was our leading scorer at the half.


Also, Sweetney and PJ Brown were in. Not really a good lineup to work with.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich at the point. Pases to gordon on the curl from the FT line. Shoots, misses.

Minny shoots, misses.

Gordon at point again, drives all the way to the hoop, contact, no call. Tyrus Thomas gets the rebound and is fouled.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

DaBullz said:


> That's not right.
> 
> Skiles brought him in with a 15 point deficit (about) and took him out after 4 shots and about 3 minutes.
> 
> Since then, Gordon is 6-8 shooting.


You have to admitt though, he wasn't nearly as aggresive as he was after the second half.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Err. . .I think it's time to shut the yappers, Gordon fans, he's been struggling out the 4th quarter gates.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Thomas missed the 1st FT.

Garnett back in. Ricky Davis sits (5 PF).


Thomas missed the 2nd FT.

Minny turns it over.

Bulls end up with a fast break. TT throws it behind him over his head, Deng gets it and misses the layup. Due to a HARD foul. They call it flagrant.

Deng hits the FT, and Chicago maintains posession.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Deng, its not too late to show up.

That goes to you also Wallace..


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

The 6ft Hurdle said:


> Err. . .I think it's time to shut the yappers, Gordon fans, he's been struggling out the 4th quarter gates.


Well, its a little too much to expect our bench players to carry us to victory from a 24 point deficit, correct? He's not even good enough to start, so I would expect the lead to widen with him in the game, because bench players are inferior to the starters.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Deng hits in the lane. It's 11 points again.

Foye looking amazing. he goes right by Gordon and Thomas fouls him trying to draw the foul. 

And 1, he makes the FT.

14 points

Gordon sits.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Deng with the super nice reerse layup. I don't think a guard touched the ball that posession.

3 seconds called on Minny. Bulls ball again!


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

I think TT should get back to the bench. His little tenture on the court has been very.... 

Just take him back to the bench. I wouldn't mind seeing Sweets taking a few shots down low..


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Thomas travels and it's minny's ball again. 12 point game.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Skiles could be a great college basketball coach or part-time Dictator in any third world country.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Sefalosha threw the ball away. Refs say Garnett tipped it. Then they revese the call. Minny ball, up 12

James goes right by Hinrich, misses the tear drop/giant killer, minny knicks it OB.

Duhon misses a 3pter from the left baseline, minny boards.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Don't worry Gordon fans, his coming back in later. He needs a breather. His been on for quite awhile now, and throwing up jumpshots isn't the easiest thing to do.

Skile is not benching him for the sake of it. While the game is "relatively close" might as well give Gordon a breather and let the others get some confidence before bring Gordon back on for a late surge. I think its a good move by Skiles.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

I know Gordon made a series of bad plays, but he's the ONLY reason we're in this game. I wouldn't take him out. 

And it doesn't look like Tyrus is too confident getting his first minutes in the 4th.

Why is Du shooting from the corner when nobody is under the hoop for a rebound?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

jaric drives the baseline, dishes to Garnett 8 ft from the basket, he's fouled by either Hinrich or Thomas (pick 'em , both fouled). Foul called on Thomas.

Garnett missed the 1st, made the 2nd.

88-76

Hinrich takes a quick 3 and makes it!


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Ring it up!


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Now it is all up to you DaBullz …just tell us that we win and Skiles punched KG


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

james answers with the 2 from the top of th ekey.

Deng missed a wide open look from the left side.

Looked like Garnett just dribbled the ball off Kirk's head... a bounce pass so to speak.

James gets it and misses from 7 ft in the lane.

Time out
90-78

With 5:41 left, bulls need about 20 points the rest of the way to make this a game.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Now you bring a fresh Gordon off the bench and the Bulls are ready to make a final push; or completely collapse. One of the two.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

The good news is we're only a 7'1" 320 pound, 26 point, 15 rebound 5 blocks a game centre away from being a contender.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> I know Gordon made a series of bad plays, but he's the ONLY reason we're in this game. I wouldn't take him out.
> 
> And it doesn't look like Tyrus is too confident getting his first minutes in the 4th.
> 
> Why is Du shooting from the corner when nobody is under the hoop for a rebound?


He looked tired to me -- I'm sure he's coming off the bench soon.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Randy Foye races to the basket, misses the layup, KG tips it in.

Deng gets by Garnett and draws the foul at the rim.

Makes the 1st

92-79 5;21


Makes the 2nd

92-80


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Garnett gets it on the right block, fakes, gets deng up in the air, draws the foul.

makes the 1st
93-80 5:00
makes the 2nd
94-80

Garnett is having a HUGE game


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Gordon is awesome. But with his 2 assists and 4 turnovers tonight, he's almost at a less than 1:1 assist to turnover ratio for the season. That said, GET HIM SOME SHOTS!


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

We're getting to the line with the clock stopped. We need to get to the line more and get more points without time ticking away...

Need to make our free throws.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Deng's time to take over the game for the bulls.

He's fouled on the right block, going for a layup. He goes to the line

misses the 1st
94-80 4:54
Hassell back in
Gordon back in
Deng amkes the 2nd

Bulls pressure, but Foye ends up getting it across pretty easy.

Ricky Davis back in the game commits his 6th PF, offensive.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich buries a 3, it's 10 points.
4:20 left

Minny bounce pass off garnett's feat, OB.

Bulls ball.

Nocioni almost uncontested layup.

8 points.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Krikey, it's Kirk.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Ring it up!!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Hinrich with another clutch three. Timberwolves turnover. Noc a layup. Kirk another field goal!!!! Chicago on an 8-0 run to bring it within 6.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Mike James misses, Hinrich gets behind Foye for the long pass layup.

6 points folks.

Timeout wolves


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

such sweet thunder said:


> He looked tired to me -- I'm sure he's coming off the bench soon.


Man -- you have to give some credit here to Skiles. He has manuevered his team back into contention when they very well could have given up.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

I hope this points a silence to the nonsense of the Kirk and Gordon debate. That both have value to our orgainsation, and that we don't have to trade either. Also that both are young and still inconsitent.

Gordon brings the bulls back in the game, Kirk brings the game closer.

That being said, Gordon has to put in some "ice in the vain" type of shots. Knowing Kirk, the closer the game gets down to the wire, his going to throw some wild shots and make some crazy turnovers..


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

such sweet thunder said:


> Man -- you have to give some credit here to Skiles. He has manuevered his team back into contention when they very well could have given up.


Fire the rat bastage!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Minny is ice cold. Garnett can't make a pretty easy shot from the left block.

Bulls board, Hassell fouls Nocioni.

Makes the 1st
5 point lead 3:13 left
Makes the 2nd
4 points

It's a game
.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

such sweet thunder said:


> Man -- you have to give some credit here to Skiles. He has manuevered his team back into contention when they very well could have given up.


He had this whole get down by 25 and make a big comeback planned all along.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

such sweet thunder said:


> Man -- you have to give some credit here to Skiles. He has manuevered his team back into contention when they very well could have given up.


No credit to Skiles. Ben Gordon maneuvered the Bulls back into the game by maneuvering the ball into the hole. Skiles shouldn't reap the benefits of what Ben Gordon does, even with Skiles trying to hold him down. Skiles should be exposed as the bad coach he is, he is just lucky he has a player (which he likes to abuse) that is able to bail him out. Yet Skiles will probably make some quip about how Ben turned the ball over.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

The switch of Deng to guard KG might be the move of the game.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

We're in a perfect situation to steal this game. Keep getting the wolves to foul us, and to keep tacking in points while the clock is stopped. 

I don't know how you can do play by play and enjoy the game..


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Thabs?


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Kirk has offically returned from the dead.

Welcome back. Now, finish them!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Foye rubs off Gordon twice on picks, gets off an uncontested shot, misses, KG with the baord.

Jaric misses, and then Thabo hits from the left sideline to make it a TWO POINT GAME.

2:09 left

Garnett wheeling and dealing, gets it knocked out of his hands after being quintuple teamed.

Timeout wolves

:02 left on the shot clock


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

You can only contain Sefolosha for so long . . .


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

nice team effort here in the 4th


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Thabo with the nice jumper! Bulls within 2. Minnesota timeout.

It's a wonder how the world's worst coach can get these guys from 25 down after horrible nights from its most consistent player (Deng) and its new defensive stalwart (Wallace) to within 2 with 2:00 and change left in the game. On the road.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Do the bulls have enough left to pull off the win? Wow 94-92


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Mebarak said:


> No credit to Skiles. Ben Gordon maneuvered the Bulls back into the game by maneuvering the ball into the hole. Skiles shouldn't reap the benefits of what Ben Gordon does, even with Skiles trying to hold him down. Skiles should be exposed as the bad coach he is, he is just lucky he has a player (which he likes to abuse) that is able to bail him out. Yet Skiles will probably make some quip about how Ben turned the ball over.


Should Ben Gordon be both player and coach, like Bill Russell?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Foye hits on the inbounds play. BIG SHOT

Gordon drives the left baseline ball hits the front rim, back rim, out.

Minny rebounds.

Foye is fouled by Nocioni and goes to the line.

It's a 4 point game, 1:30 left, clock stopped

Hits the 1st
5 point game
Hits the 2nd
6 point game.

Hinrich brings it up, gets it to gordon, gordon at the top of the key sets up the play.

Drives into the lane, gets hammered. KG's 4th foul.

To the line


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

We're still in this game.

Though it aches me to see that we're letting a rookie make shots down the stretch against us..


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

He makes the 1st
98-93 1:22 left
He makes the 2nd
98-94


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Grab The Boards!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Foye chewing up the shot clock. They finally get it to KG in the lane.

Quintuple teamed, misses the fadeaway jumper.

Hassell boards.

Bulls trap jaric on the side line and foce a jump ball.

:59 left


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Hinrich with the huge layup. Bulls within 2 again.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Nocioni wins the tip.

Hinrich drives all the way to the rim and lays it in.

98-96
:35 left

Minny chewing up the shot clock again. Foye drives, gets off an open jumper.

Thabo boards.

Timeout Bulls

:15.8 left
2 point game


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

I can't BELIEVE I'm missing this game. Thanks for the play by play, guys.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

98-96!


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

pick'em -- KH been hot this period or do you go to Gordon???


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

VincentVega said:


> Should Ben Gordon be both player and coach, like Bill Russell?


He'd be a better coach than what we have now.

I, on the otherhand, would prefer Randy Livingston to be the head coach, with Scottie Pippen and BJ Armstrong as assistants.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Skiles is going to bring in Malik Allen and draw up a play for him in the huddle


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

So, milk the clock and do we go for the win?? 

Or do we try to send it the game to overtime??

Quick two?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Gordon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls have scored in 9 of their last 10 posessions.

As good as Hinrich's been, the bulls did go away from Deng for no good reason. He was 3-5 and 4-5 FTs this Q.

To Gordon, he manufactures a layup and it is a TIE GAME.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Skiles is going to bring in Malik Allen and draw up a play for him in the huddle


Actually, it was an iso for Gordon that resulted in a layup.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Quick two it is...!!

Thank you Ben..


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

98-98!!! Little Ben


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Hold 'em.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

I like the call of attacking the rim


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Minny still has :07 left. A lot of time. They get the ball at half court, too.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

VincentVega said:


> Should Ben Gordon be both player and coach, like Bill Russell?


and Skiles will play PG


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> Actually, it was an iso for Gordon that resulted in a layup.


It was a joke, son.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Fantastic play by Skiles. Drew defenders away via decoy screens.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Nail bitter..

Can we make a stop?!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Minny forced to take another timeout.

We'll have to wait some more to see what happens


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

VincentVega said:


> Fantastic play by Skiles. Drew defenders away via decoy screens.


He is the master at drawing up plays for quick baskets out of timeouts.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

****. Foye is good.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

nm.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Foy just made a layup over Hinrich.

1.8 seconds left for a bulls miracle.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

DaBullz said:


> Minny forced to take another timeout.
> 
> We'll have to wait some more to see what happens


I don't know how you do it, because im just stuck trying to watch the game bitting my nails. Whilst also trying to give my input about the game on my computer..

Yet, your doing play by play whilst trying to enjoy the game. Credit to you.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

They could have called a foul on Noc, too, but didn't.

Bulls forced to call a timeout, too.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

I believe!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Nocioni had a layup, basically, and it looked like it was blocked.

Game over.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> I don't know how you do it, because im just stuck trying to watch the game bitting my nails. Whilst also trying to give my input about the game on my computer..
> 
> Yet, your doing play by play whilst trying to enjoy the game. Credit to you.


I type fast


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Moral Victory!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

me too! time for ben gordon heroics!!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Well, I'm going to smoke a bowl and go watch Robocop.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> ****. Foye is good.


Hinrich's defense was also crap on that play. Ug. At least they made it close at the end.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We didn't deserve to win anyway. 

Hopefully this prompts Skiles to take his head out his *** and put BG in the starting lineup.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> Well, I'm going to smoke a bowl and go watch Robocop.


Proceed in that order or else it could be a long movie.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

You know what, they made the game close. You have to give credit to Skiles and the Bulls for having heart this game.

It was their own doing that they had to dig themselves out of a big hole by playing so poorly for the most part of 3 quarters. So for them to dig in and fight back to give themselves and opportunity to win, its a testiment to the type of players that we have on our team.

Im quite proud of our players. They played poorly but they didn't give up.. very reminicent of the Bulls of two years ago. 

A bad game, yet a good game at the same time.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

FWIW

I think the momentum swung because Ricky Davis got into foul trouble. 

Minny really wasn't the same team without him in there.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> You know what, they made the game close. You have to give credit to Skiles and the Bulls for having heart this game.
> 
> It was their own doing that they had to dig themselves out of a big hole by playing so poorly for the most part of 3 quarters. So for them to dig in and fight back to give themselves and opportunity to win, its a testiment to the type of players that we have on our team.
> 
> ...


God you're still looking for moral victories?


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

SPMJ said:


> God you're still looking for moral victories?


I wouldn't go as far as looking for them, but more so knowing that we pretty much gave them the game by half time. Yet, we still had an opportunity at the end to steal it back from them, you have to admitt alot people would have tuned out from the game by half time. 

But your right, we're in no position to seek moral victories. But at the same time, it takes alot of gutts and balls to even want to come back from such a huge defecit, espically on the road.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Thanks DaBullz


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

KG – BW = $10Mil


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Man, we gotta make this K.G. deal

They're a game below .500 and the playoff picture isn't looking too bright.

I say, with Ben Gordon being the MARKSMEN he is, playing along K.G.? He'd be 2x the shooter he is now with all those open looks.

Regardless of how much we like Luol, he is NOT untouchable, neither is Nocioni.

24pts, 14rebs & 8asts?

geez

G Hinrich
G Gordon / Sefolosha
F Nocioni
F Garnett
C Wallace

Obviously we'd have to lose atleast Deng or Tyrus + the NY pick. I'm sure they don't want Nocioni.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I'd do 

Kirk + Luol+ Brown + Pick for KG.

Then you hvae

PG- Ben Gordon
SG- Thabo Sefolosha
SF-Andres Nocioni
PF- Kevin Garnett
C- Ben Wallace.

You retain both Nocioni and Gordon, our two best shooters. Then you keep Tyrus, who is going to be a very special player.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Mebarak said:


> I'd do
> 
> Kirk + Luol+ Brown + Pick for KG.
> 
> ...


It doesn't work. Hinrich is here for another season after this, no doubt.

Any deal would likely look like PJ, Gordon, Deng, Thomas and 1st round pick for Garnett.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Mebarak said:


> I'd do
> 
> Kirk + Luol+ Brown + Pick for KG.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I like that deal too....Especially since Ben makes things happen at the PG position...We also still have Ben Gordon, Thabo & Tyrus too develop..


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

Mebarak said:


> I'd do
> 
> Kirk + Luol+ Brown + Pick for KG.
> 
> ...


Fixed


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

DaBullz said:


> It doesn't work. Hinrich is here for another season after this, no doubt.
> 
> Any deal would likely look like PJ, Gordon, Deng, Thomas and 1st round pick for Garnett.


Gordon wouldn't be involved PERIOD with Minne already having Foye, Mccants & Mike James. It was already reported that Pax & Mchale had discussions and Luol, Tyrus & The NY pick were Mchale's terms.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

The ROY said:


> Gordon wouldn't be involved PERIOD with Minne already having Foye, Mccants & Mike James. It was already reported that Pax & Mchale had discussions and Luol, Tyrus & The NY pick were Mchale's terms.


Id like to see your source. 

Regardless, i wouldn't mind the Hinrich, Deng and Brown. But i wouldn't give them the pick in that case.

But id understand why Mchale would want Deng, Tyrus and the pick. I also understand why they wouldn't want Gordon, but if they wouldn't want Gordon, i wouldn't understand why they would want Hinrich either. As you'd want Foye handling the ball more than Hinrich anyways. 

If its Deng, Tyrus, Brown AND the pick. I think thats way too much, id want to keep either Deng or Tyrus, i wouldn't part with BOTH of them INCLUDING the pick, that would be way too much. But since KG hasn't requested a trade or anything alike, Mchale will have the advantage and bargining power against other GM's.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The ROY said:


> Gordon wouldn't be involved PERIOD with Minne already having Foye, Mccants & Mike James. It was already reported that Pax & Mchale had discussions and Luol, Tyrus & The NY pick were Mchale's terms.


KG makes $20M. Due to the 125% rule, bulls would have to send out $16M.

Luol makes $2.6M
PJ makes $8M
Tyrus makes $3.2M
= $13.8M

Sweetney makes $2.7M, so his contract would do the trick.

However, KG has a trade kicker...

In any case, if we could trade Luol, the pick, and Tyrus and dead wood for KG, it's a no-brainer.

We technically don't own NY's pick, just the right to swap positions. So we'd have NO pick if we traded the 1st round pick in any form.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

kulaz3000 said:


> Id like to see your source.
> 
> Regardless, i wouldn't mind the Hinrich, Deng and Brown. But i wouldn't give them the pick in that case.
> 
> ...


Do some searching in the forum...it's in a few threads...I'm definintely not MAKING this up when a good amount of us already talked about it


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/rumors/post/Bulls-T-Wolves-discuss-Garnett-trade?urn=nba,17300&cp=14

source...comes from daily herald though


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

The ROY said:


> Do some searching in the forum...it's in a few threads...I'm definintely not MAKING this up when a good amount of us already talked about it


Im not doubting your source, it would just be interesting to read the whole article that it was in thats all. But Mchales demand definitly does make sense..

Regardless, way too much.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> Im not doubting your source, it would just be interesting to read the whole article that it was in thats all. But Mchales demand definitly does make sense..
> 
> Regardless, way too much.


Hinrich
Duhon/Gordon
Wallace
KG
Nocioni

You lose 17.7/6.2/2.3
You gain 22.1/12.2/4.0 and a 1st team all-nba defender

You also lose the equivalent of a couple of 1st round draft picks.

The real risk is that KG doesn't get enough touches.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> It doesn't work. Hinrich is here for another season after this, no doubt.
> 
> Any deal would likely look like PJ, Gordon, Deng, Thomas and 1st round pick for Garnett.


I found one that works.

Bulls Trade:

Luol Deng
Viktar Khryapa
Michael Sweetney
Chris Duhon
Kirk Hinrich
PJ Brown
2007 Pick

Minnesota Trades:

Kevin Garnett
Bracey Wright
Craig Smith

That leaves us with the following rotation players.

Guards:

Ben Gordon
Thabo Sefolosha
Adrian Griffin
Andre Barrett

Forward:

Andres Nocioni
Tyrus Thomas

Bigs:

Ben Wallace
Kevin Garnett
Malik Allen

We'd have 9 rotation players. We could sign up guys like Toni Kukoc, Chris Webber, and Latrell Spreewell to fill out the last 3 spots, and win a championship.

We still have a young core of Gordon, Sefolosha, Nocioni, and Thomas.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

The last few seconds...


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Hinrich
> Duhon/Gordon
> Wallace
> KG
> ...


LOL I wonder how KG would react to playing about 31 mpg. 

Regardless, that squad with Gordon, KG, Noc, and Wallace would be championship talent THIS YEAR, NEXT YEAR, till Wallace runs out of wheels.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Mebarak said:


> I found one that works.
> 
> Bulls Trade:
> 
> ...


Now you're talking about giving up 3 of our core players. Our starting guards and our starting SF.

If you're going to offer Duhon, they're going to want gordon.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Now you're talking about giving up 3 of our core players. Our starting guards and our starting SF.
> 
> If you're going to offer Duhon, they're going to want gordon.


Garnett is 30 years old and Minnesota is doing zilch with him. They would absolutely love that deal, if it is indeed possible.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Just got this stat from RealGM: Bulls outscored T-Wolves 75-55 during those 28 minutes Gordon was on the court.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> Just got this stat from RealGM: Bulls outscored T-Wolves 75-55 during those 28 minutes Gordon was on the court.


Send him down the River Styx!


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Just got this stat from RealGM: Bulls outscored T-Wolves 75-55 during those 28 minutes Gordon was on the court.


faaaaaaark

More Ben please.

Kirk's offence suffers too when he doesn't play along side him.

Having Wallace and Duhon on the court at the same time isn't a good idea. If Skiles is going to play those two together I'd like to see Sweetney at centre. Even if it's only for four minutes.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

rwj333 said:


> Garnett is 30 years old and Minnesota is doing zilch with him. They would absolutely love that deal, if it is indeed possible.


I agree. They'd be fools not to take 3 starters and 2 draft picks in return.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

I would do Deng, Tyrus, Duhon, PJ Brown, Sweetney for KG and fillers... we need that pick to replace Wallace/KG in the future... I wouldn't mind throwing in our 2008 first round if we get to keep Duhon

So that leaves us with:

Wallace/Allen
Garnett/filler
Nocioni/Khryapa
Gordon/Griffin
Hinrich/Thabo

PLUS 2007 first round pick to keep up our youth... I really like that team this year and for the next 7 years, with Wallace and KG running out of gas


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

nanokooshball said:


> Wallace/Allen
> Garnett/filler
> Nocioni/Khryapa
> Gordon/Griffin
> Hinrich/Thabo


That team's a massive amount more balanced than our current crew.


----------

